# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Podskórne krostki na nogach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam pomocy, ponieważ od ok. 2 miesięcy mam dziwne krostki na nogach. Krostki są podskórne a przy niektórych potem pojawia się ropa i robią się rany. Byłam z tym u dermatologa i przepisał mi Telfast. Po tygodniu stosowania nie było żadnych efektów. 
Myślałam że w końcu to samo zejdzie, ale minęły dwa miesiące a stan mojej skóry u nóg bez zmian. Poszłam zatem do  alergolog a, ale odpowiedź była taka, że to nie wygląda na alergię i zalecił również stosowanie Telfast ale już w większej dawce. Wczoraj zaczęłam, ale już mam dość chodzenia po lekarzach i czekania na efekty.
Dlatego szukam tutaj pomocy, bo może ktoś miał coś podobnego. A może jednak lekarz jest w błędzie i może to być alergia? Co mam robić?
Proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Hanna

Telfast to lek przeciwalergiczny, a lekarz pewnie przepisał Ci aby wyciszyć stan zapalny. Proponuję zrobić badania alergiczne, bo jeśli to nie schodzi i ciągle powraca, to być może czynnik alergizujący nadal istnieje w środowisku. Może w ostatnim czasie pojawiły się w Twojej diecie jakies nowe pokarmy lub jakieś nowe ubrania, proszki do prania, kosmetyki, co ciągle wywołuje odczyn zapalny?

----------

